# IXTX... help?



## Freddie Schultz (Aug 25, 2011)

I've taken three or four different tests now. I know that I'm introverted, and I know that I'm a thinker.

N vs S
I'm very observant of the world around me (Sensing), but I tend to read people based upon their body language, voice, and actions (Intuitive). So, I think I'm up in the air on that one.

J vs P
When it comes to strangers, I'm very quick to judge. However, I tend to be a lot more merciful and in the gray when it comes to my friends and family. I'm not sure which one wins out in that scenario.

Thoughts?


----------



## Freddie Schultz (Aug 25, 2011)

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
Both my N/S and J/P levels are close to one another. Just wondering if I'm mis-testing or if I'm a fence-straddler.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
At the end of the day, I want to be certain that I have done everything in my power to make my life and the lives of my close friends better. Money has never been a deciding factor in things that I do. I'm careful with it, merely because cash is king, but close friendships and a nice [baseball] bullpen are all that I need to stay happy.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
My finest moments had to be the complete game shutout that I threw in 1A high school varsity baseball. I had been hiding a shoulder injjury (two pulled rotator cuff muscles) for about three months. I was primarily a reliever, but the coach let me start a game. We murdered the team in four innings (and it was supposed to be a close game). I pitched hard through some of the worst pain that I've ever experienced. Let it also be known that I'm not very athletic; I had to work to be able to pitch well at all. So, the combined efforts of my body and mind absolutely demolished the competition. =D

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
Everyone around me seems to be so casual about their social lives. I am not. It's effort for me to make friends, hold a conversation, etc. It's frustrating to watch others just nonchalantly accomplish what I have to work so hard for.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
It depends on the decision. If the decision affects only me, then it's usually pretty cut-and-dry calculation. If it affects others (that I care about), then I try to put myself into their shoes, and make the best all-around decision.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
If the project is about something related to an interest of mine, I will likely take a more engaging role. I don't like being the leader, or rather, being labelled as the leader. I tend to be the analyst or calculator of the operation. I'll throw together the Powerpoint, or crunch the numbers. Pretty much anything that prevents me from having to present or deal with the artsy appearance of the project.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?* 
There are so many options here... I'd say that "fun" for me is merely allowing my emotions and sheer willpower run about rampant. This is most often accomplished when I play baseball or Ultimate. I also love singing for this reason (although I deem myself to be sub-par at it).

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
I grasp it best when I see it done, and then get to try it for myself a couple of times.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
At my job, I'm very organized. At my house, not so much. I think it comes down to necessity. I can be organized if I need to be, but I prefer not having to concern myself with it.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
I tend to look towards the principles first. The facts come soon afterwards, though.
Actually, it depends upon the idea at hand. If it's an argument for a logical viewpoint, then I'll look at the facts first. If it's more ethical or personal in nature, then the principles are the most important to me.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
If I care about you (significantly), than I care what you think of me. Otherwise, not at all. I don't change who I am for anyone, and all of my friends know that by now. So, if you throw me with another person (or into a group of people) that I don't mesh well with, I'll just simply not mesh well with them. I don't change myself for others.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
I always think before I speak. This doesn't often help me, as my brain has a lovely way of idealizing what I'm about to say, and my mouth has a wonderful habit of screw over what my brain set up so nicely...
One-on-one communication is definitely preferred. I'd rather look like an idiot in front of the least amount of people possible.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
I have played over so many circumstance and scenarios in my head that I have that about everything somewhat covered. If you attack a friend of mine, expect immediate revenge. However, in terms of things related to relationships and the like, I am very slow to act. I don't like acting before thinking, but sometimes it's the best way to go.
I'm a cynic by nature, so actions definitely speak louder than words. I'd have to say that my perception of one's intentions is also very important in that regard.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
I really don't watch TV at all, so going out with a couple people would probably win over. If it's a large group, though (or if it contains more than one or two people that I don't know or don't care for), then I will likely think up an excuse for my staying home (such as my favorite show being on).

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
Stress doesn't really affect me either way. It never really has. Sometimes I step up to the occasion, but must of the time I just don't give a crap.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
Stupidity, arrogance (and extroversion in combination with at least one of those two). People that think that I'm crazy because I talk to myself, or people that assume that I either want to be extroverted or need "fixing." Yes, I'm imperfect, and no, I really don't care much about my safety. I don't see myself getting married either. Your point?
God, it bugs me...

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
Baseball is always a good subject. Situational baseball, mind you. There are //so many// possibilities, so many ways to break situations down. [drools on keyboard]
[wipes mouth] Oh. Talking about people's reactions to things... I call it "reading people." That's really fun, too.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?*
Organization of my room. My social life outside of the friends that I already have. Coherent thoughts! I really, really confuse people at times. My mouth stops, but my brain keeps going. And then I forget that their not privy to my brain's activity. So, of course, I have to go back and take them down the trail of thought that I'd previously embarked upon. I'm much more likely to just drop it, though, which invariably annoys them.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
Most of my close friends have it right. I'm quick on my feet (in both mind and body). I'm a hopeless romantic (emphasis on "hopeless"). I'm a stubborn jackass who often fights with things (such as pain) just for the sake of doing so. I'm cynical about people, and ideal about love. I love keeping people on their toes. I don't smile often, and I don't anger, unless of course you mess with one of my friends. I'm not subtle, but I'm very sneaky. My puns are horrible (and I mean horrible).
Those who don't know me as well tend to define me with one of my interests (baseball jock, math nerd, musician, introverted emo/cynic). This tends to get on my nerves a little. 
*
20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? *
There will be a bullpen somewhere in there, probably with Big Jay (a friend of mine). There will be long toss and batting practice (and a great deal of friendly competition to go with it). Then, I'd like to get five or six choice people together and hang out while doing something, be it bowling or football. I prefer team sports over the individual ones. Actually, if I'm going to go the football route, I should really get 10 or 12 people...
After that, everyone will go their separate ways. Except for one or two people. Any of them. Then, there shall be nice conversation into the wee hours of the night (and maybe some wrestling/cuddling to accompany it). =D


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Freddie Schultz said:


> I've taken three or four different tests now. I know that I'm introverted, and I know that I'm a thinker.
> 
> N vs S
> I'm very observant of the world around me (Sensing), but I tend to read people based upon their body language, voice, and actions (Intuitive). So, I think I'm up in the air on that one.
> ...


ok, let's take it like this...
S - What is/has been
N - What could be

J doesn't have anything to do with judging, j likes to have structure p likes to be spontaneous.

But in the end of the day, it's all up to you to read up on the different types and decide on your own, we can only help you, not decide for you, no one know you more than you.
However, it might be good if you check out the different type forums and by that find people that have a view of the world close to yours.


----------



## Freddie Schultz (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm likely just a flip-flop between S and N, then. I'm definitely not structured enough to be a J...


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

How old are you? The functions develop during your life, so it might be possible.


----------



## r00bic0n (Apr 27, 2011)

Freddie Schultz said:


> N vs S
> I'm very observant of the world around me (Sensing), but I tend to read people based upon their body language, voice, and actions (Intuitive). So, I think I'm up in the air on that one.


I think 'S' - very observant of world around you, and body language, voice, actions - these last ones are directly observable and therefore S. N is more about suddenly having a feeling about something, and not necessarily being able to tie it to any particular instance, expression or "tell", but just coming to a conclusion based on many intangible facts.

If you are a IXXJ, then you relate to the world (other people, external circumstances) in a judging (T/F) attitude, and are vocal about how you feel or think about things on the spot, and then you will go away to your private time and consider things in comparison to your experiences.
If you are a IXXP, then you relate to the world in a perceptive (S/N) approach, and will mainly speak about your observations, and then you will go away to your private time and consider how you think or feel about these observations.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I think ISTP. Highly aware of the world around you with perhaps a hint of tertiary Ni? (I'm well aware the mbti isn't like a recipe but it'd be great if it was.- INTJ: A generous helping of Ni followed by a scoop of Te with a dash of Fi and a sprinkle of Se for extra flavour.)


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm voting for INFP roud:
By my tiny experience, I am quite sure that you are describing INFP

You assume you are IxxP so let's move from that point.
S doesn't really have any issue socializing no matter if they are I or E, Ns tend to prefer talking about issues and things that require a discussion, without the answer being fixed.
So N because you had a hard time socializing.
F is a "what is important to me" function.



> I think ISTP. Highly aware of the world around you with perhaps a hint of tertiary Ni? (I'm well aware the mbti isn't like a recipe but it'd be great if it was.- INTJ: A generous helping of Ni followed by a scoop of Te with a dash of Fi and a sprinkle of Se for extra flavour.)


Forgive me if I'm wrong, but MBTI ony got 8 functions: I vs E, N vs S, T vs F, and J vs P.

It is on the other hand not important if you got Xi or Xe, but rather if you got I or E etc.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> S doesn't really have any issue socializing no matter if they are I or E


No.. Socialising doesn't have anything to do with Sensing. S/N are just how people prefer to take in information. An ISTP's dominant function is Introverted Thinking. Because they may only take in information that supports their thinking, they may sometimes not be the best at socialising.



> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but MBTI ony got 8 functions: I vs E, N vs S, T vs F, and J vs P.


Although Myer-Briggs quizzes (because they try to make things simple) usually only focus on what people may prefer to use between I/E, N/S, T/F and J/P, many writers that discuss the Myer-Briggs Personality types go into detail of the 8 cognitive functions. (My MBTI Personality Type - Understanding MBTI Type Dynamics - The Eight Function-Attitudes). (Understanding the MBTI Test)

According to some writers, 
ISTPs prefer to use Ti-Se-Ni-Fe
INTPs prefer to use Ti-Ne-Si-Fe


----------



## Freddie Schultz (Aug 25, 2011)

pc3000 said:


> ISTPs prefer to use Ti-Se-Ni-Fe
> INTPs prefer to use Ti-Ne-Si-Fe


What if the MBTI tests dub me ISTP but the cognitive tests dub me INTP?

introverted Thinking (Ti) ****************************************** (42.2)
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************************ (36.8)
extroverted Intuiting (Ne) ********************************** (34.7)
extroverted Thinking (Te) ********************************** (34)
extroverted Sensing (Se) ************************** (26.8)
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************** (26.3)
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ********************** (22.6)
extroverted Feeling (Fe) **************** (16.4)

EDIT: I'm fairly certain that I'm INTP. It's just slightly annoying to not get consistent test results...


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't think test results are always reliable. It's Myer Briggs Type Indicator because it's only meant to indicate what your type might be. Answers might change if the questions are interpreted in different way, or if different examples from life are considered, or if the examples are negative instead of positive ones. Some of those cognitive tests also aren't very good especially if they focus on behaviour instead of attitudes.

I have no idea0


----------

